# onan 5500 fuel filter



## C Nash

found this information online. Hope they dont mind me passing it on. the fuel filter #0149-2629 that is just below the carburator start to leak fuel at the seams. I have heard of many others having this same problem. The 5500 has two fuel filters, one just before the fuel pump under the generater and the one just below the Carb. Onan is evidently aware of this problem because they now have a different filter for this model and recommends that you put the new filter before the fuel pump and do away with the filter under the Carb. To do that they sell an adapter that you screw into the carb. where you took the old filter off. It has a barbed fitting where you then slip the gas hose over it and tighten the clamp. The adapter is part number A026E529. So get a new filter part number 0149-2341-01 and put it before the fuel pump and a adapter part number A026E529 and put it under the CARB and hook the hose to it and you will be good to go. There is supposed to be a Onan product bulletin #17 about this but I can't find it anywhere. Should have been a recall in my opinion as a fire hazard, but I have not seen any recall. Here is the web site that shows both parts , the adapter and the new filter. The adapter is long enough so that the existing fuel hose will reach it. Onan Adapter A026E529 I hope those of you who have this model HGJAB 901C Spec C genset that you take a look and see if you still have that questionable filter right under the carburator and if you do I would suggest that you change it out with the adapter and a new filter before the fuel pump..


----------



## Bounder Boy

Re: onan 5500 fuel filter

THANKS for the heads up C Nash !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H2H1

Re: onan 5500 fuel filter

Thanks Nash for that info. I also have a onan 5500 genset. So for so good , but will replace both filters this fall or winter.


----------



## C Nash

Re: onan 5500 fuel filter

I also have the 5500 and have noticed a smell around it.  On looking I do see small seepage but thought it was the hose clamp.  On the ck list now and will change out with the adapter at the carb and new filter.


----------



## JimE

RE: onan 5500 fuel filter

Same thing happened to me last year. I was lucky as I was doing a pre trip check on everything on the coach and if I hadn't noticed it I might have looked like a comet going down the highway.....thanks


----------



## C Nash

Re: onan 5500 fuel filter

You would think there would be a recall on this since it is a safety factor.


----------



## drc34718

RE: onan 5500 fuel filter

Good info as it will help me and found this on another site..Thought I would cut and past here:

It is the service bulletin if anyone is interested:  here is the link to the site I found it on as there is a diagram at the bottom you may want to see as well for figures 1 and 2 (you can just cut and paste)

http://www.motorhomemagazine.com/cf...tion/thread/tid/23775802/gotomsg/23776951.cfm

replacement fitting part number A026E529
the part number for lower filter has been changed to 0149-2341-01

Product Support Bulletin
Date: October 9, 2008 Bulletin No. 712
Subject: HGJAx family secondary fuel filter elimination program for gasoline
carbureted models only .
Effective: Immediately
Model(s) or Series: HGJAB, HGJAC, HGJAE, HGJAF
Purpose: To inform the field of the elimination of the secondary fuel filter and to
provide instructions and kit information
to support the field population .
Description:
Cummins Power Generation is implementing a program to eliminate the secondary ,
redundant fuel filter on all carbureted
HGJAx model gensets. This fuel filter is located just before the carburetor and will
be replaced by a fitting .
The part number of the current filter is now obsolete and the part number of the
replacement fitting is found below .
The primary fuel filter (ahead of the fuel pump ) shall remain in place , however the
part number has been superseded
to a different filter.
These parts are to be changed out at normal service intervals , or when the genset
is brought in for a fuel filter changeout .
The installation of the fitting replacing the secondary fuel filter is a one -time event.
Please take care in ordering the correct quantities and part numbers .
Obsolete redundant fuel filter part numbe: r149-2629 (refer to figure 1 )
Replacement fitting part number : A026E529 (refer to figure 2 )
Replacement primary fuel filter part numbe: r 0149-2341-01
Instruction to remove old secondary fuel filte: r
1. Remove clamp at the fuel hose at the inlet of the fuel filte.r
2. Remove fuel hose from the fuel filter.
3. Use an 11/16-inch deep socket to remove the fuel filter.
Instruction to install new fitting:
1. Thread a replacement fitting part number A026E529 on by hand (until thread sealant
engages) and
then 1-1/2 turns more.
2. Reinstall fuel hose and install a new clamp part numb e5r03-1951-08 or similar
Figure 1


Thanks

Dale


----------

